# Outdoor Sulcata Enclosure (Built for COLD weather)



## Carolina Vivariums (Feb 21, 2018)

I am currently in the process of building my male sulcata his outdoor permanent enclosure. Here is part 1 of the build that I posted on my youtube channel! If you have any advice or tips as I finish please let me know and I will post part two and pics once its done!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2018)

Yours will be easier to heat, however, I like having it tall enough that I can walk inside easily in order to clean it out. I've been there done that with the shorter houses, and leaning over a wall with a propped open lid is pretty hard on my back.

I like that you've built it on cinder blocks. Did you mortar them together? Nice.

(Sorry if you spoke to that in the video - I don't have my speakers plugged in)


----------



## jrh (Feb 21, 2018)

Looks like you've got a nice start... some possible suggestions... spend the time now to insulate the floor before you pour the concrete. The concrete by itself is a giant heat loss. also, possibly consider filling those blocks with stryofoam pellets or peanuts, you might be able to find some used for free. For the floor and outside of the concrete blocks maybe use foam board with tape and or caulk all the seams. Also caulk where any there is any wood to wood contact in the frame and especially where the wood frame meets the concrete... these few things will make your structure more air tight and in turn cheaper to heat as well as more comfortable for your tort... keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, I agree with Jrh, a few tubes of that expanding foam down inside all of those blocks will really help too.

What are your plans for heating? Radiant heat panels, Kane pig blankets, mini oil heaters? 

Thanks for posting, good luck


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2018)

My tort shed has concrete floor with insulation and wood over that. The concrete gets very cold. You can use a marine paint on the wood floor to help protect it from water, urine. 
I'm glad you made it low. Much easier to heat at tort level. Mine has 6 foot ceilings and I have to have a ceiling fan running on low all winter to keep heat going to their level. I like the way you made the top so you will be able to stand in it. 
Can't wait to see it finished.
Oh, did I hear you say your pig? Picture of him/her would be great. Love pigs, used to have a pet potbelly years ago.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Mar 1, 2018)

looking nice! I to like a house tall enough for me to walk in to I had several short houses and then built this last one tall and have not had a problem keeping it nice and hot (course we don't get much freezing weather in my neck of the woods) I don't know if I'm over thinking it but i felt like a concrete floor was too harsh (mine ended up wood anyway but for another reason altogether) so i covered the floor with stall mat that are made for horses they are about 3/4 an inch thick rubber. I have been very satisfied with this flooring and the tortoises seem to like it to. looking forward to seeing your end product!


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Mar 2, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Yours will be easier to heat, however, I like having it tall enough that I can walk inside easily in order to clean it out. I've been there done that with the shorter houses, and leaning over a wall with a propped open lid is pretty hard on my back.
> 
> I like that you've built it on cinder blocks. Did you mortar them together? Nice.
> 
> (Sorry if you spoke to that in the video - I don't have my speakers plugged in)


Im building the top so it will be hinged so it will fold over so I can clean it and still be standing! And yes I mortared them together!


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Mar 2, 2018)

jrh said:


> Looks like you've got a nice start... some possible suggestions... spend the time now to insulate the floor before you pour the concrete. The concrete by itself is a giant heat loss. also, possibly consider filling those blocks with stryofoam pellets or peanuts, you might be able to find some used for free. For the floor and outside of the concrete blocks maybe use foam board with tape and or caulk all the seams. Also caulk where any there is any wood to wood contact in the frame and especially where the wood frame meets the concrete... these few things will make your structure more air tight and in turn cheaper to heat as well as more comfortable for your tort... keep us posted on the progress!


I am going to put sand down to help insulate under the concrete and then seal the concrete for easy cleaning. I filled all the blocks with sand for insulation I am caulking all seems for heat retention and keeping draft out


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Mar 2, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, I agree with Jrh, a few tubes of that expanding foam down inside all of those blocks will really help too.
> 
> What are your plans for heating? Radiant heat panels, Kane pig blankets, mini oil heaters?
> 
> Thanks for posting, good luck





NorCal tortoise guy said:


> looking nice! I to like a house tall enough for me to walk in to I had several short houses and then built this last one tall and have not had a problem keeping it nice and hot (course we don't get much freezing weather in my neck of the woods) I don't know if I'm over thinking it but i felt like a concrete floor was too harsh (mine ended up wood anyway but for another reason altogether) so i covered the floor with stall mat that are made for horses they are about 3/4 an inch thick rubber. I have been very satisfied with this flooring and the tortoises seem to like it to. looking forward to seeing your end product!


Thanks for the suggestion I might get one of those mats! I am going to use a technique that makes the floors and smooth and easy to clean as laminate tile!


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Nov 5, 2018)

Here is part two!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 5, 2018)

One question. Would it be better to leave the cinder blocks empty, air is an insulator as in like double pane windows?


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Nov 5, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> One question. Would it be better to leave the cinder blocks empty, air is an insulator as in like double pane windows?



In this case no while air is a good insulator it is not as good as say sand or actual installation.


----------



## vladimir (Nov 6, 2018)

@Carolina Vivariums do you have that radiator secured at all? Are you concerned at all about it getting knocked over? 

I definitely would agree on getting a Kane mat for in there also.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for this thread/discussion ... when my redfoot gets a bit bigger, I'd like to build an enclosure to stretch his outside season into October or so.

Jamie


----------

